# Royal Python Lighting



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Hey,
Does anyone recommend the mercury vapour bulb for Royal Pythons? Or do you recommend seperate lighting such as repti glow and heat glow lighting and so on? I want to provide all the light possible that the python can benefit from even if it isn't a huge benefit.

Thanks 
Mason


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

whatever makes them look good.: victory:


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, Any Reccomendations?


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Any?  LOL

Mason


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

i have the infrared heatglo lamp in with mine looks great when she is out at night and no other lights are on, her colours really stand out with this lamp


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Creating a 24hour cycle using the lights from exo-terra looks good. I wonder if feeding pythons while night-glo is on will help there appetite as it stimulates moonlight.

Mason


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

basically you can use any light you want as long as it keeps the temps the right temperature.
i use , infra-red, che, normal white lights, black, red, blue.
che with a small wite light seems to work the best, but its all up to indervidual taste.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i wouldnt recoment a mercury vapor bulb (MVB) for a royal as they give of a lot of uv!!


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

yea he is right i forgot to mention that snakes do not do very well under u.v light for some reason altough it can be used many keepers dont agree with it.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

that and royals can be very problematic (feeding, etc) anyway, last thing you want to do is add a really bright light to the viv thats giving of loads of uv... with a royal you dont really want a bright light of any sort, it will just hide all the time and you'll never see it, personally i would go with a ceramic or a red bulb and nothing else... no uv (be it mvb or a tube).. 
Owen


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Royals hate bright lights, they will actively avoid it and if you do use lights they need to be turned off at night, UV isnt all that good for snakes either.


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, so does this sound ok:

*Day*

Repti Glow 2.0 - As it contains right amount uva and uvb.

Sun Glow Neodymium Daylight Lamp - To provide heat and a luminous look.
or 
Sun Glow Halogen Neodymium *- *For Same Reasons. *(NOT SURE WHICH ONE TO GO FOR).*

*Night*

Night Glow - To provide right heat and moonlight to stimulate natural habitat.


I don't know if this is going to work and don't know whether I'll need another heat source or whether this will be enough.

Thanks
Mason

EDIT: Just realise you said no uv at all. I'll let you guys decide as your much more experienced than me.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

well.. to be perfectly honest bright lights of any sort arent really ideal for royals... for this reason i wouldnt go with the halogen heat bulb.. Personally i would use a ceramic on a pulse stat... if you really want light (ambient room light would be enough for the snake) then use a red bulb which wont disturb the snake but will still allow you to see it... no need for white light, will just make your royal hide all day and you'll never see it..lol


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Do you think night glo is ok?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

well.. i dont see why not... but if you want light then go with one of the infrared or red spot bulbs.. i think they are cheaper and are a proven method of heating used by a lot of people on here, and you'll be able to see the snake still... Mabey someone else will reply.. would probably have got more response posting this in the snake section with the title royal python heating.. or im sure its all been covered before, have you tried searching about snake heating? the techniques are the same for everything really, just the temperatures that differ..

Owen


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> whatever makes them look good.: victory:


great advice:whip: 

dont use any sort of uv bulb or strip...it can damage and blind the snake


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can play with different color tempertures but special lighting is not a factor. asthetics(sp) is all. a good full spec will do good.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

but bright light/uv lights wil blind the snake!!!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

glad i got that one right laura, i didnt think uv was a good plan for a royal.. You see the photo's of emily's new baby royal? she's like a little girl at christmas at the moment, she comes in from work and before she says hello to me she runs off to the reptile room to say hello to her royal and have cuddles..lol.. 
Owen


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a low watt marine-glo makes things look nice. not too harsh either.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

mEOw said:


> glad i got that one right laura, i didnt think uv was a good plan for a royal.. You see the photo's of emily's new baby royal? she's like a little girl at christmas at the moment, she comes in from work and before she says hello to me she runs off to the reptile room to say hello to her royal and have cuddles..lol..
> Owen


got a piccy?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

theres one in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/32680-emilys-new-corns.html He's soo lovely..


----------

